# Aline insoles?



## hrstrat57 (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with using and comments regarding Aline insoles?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Got 'em.  Love 'em.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 21, 2010)

Same as Root.

They made a huge positive difference for me.

They outlasted the first pair of boots I had them in... Moved them to the second pair, and they're still going strong.

-w


----------



## Puck it (Dec 21, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Same as Root.
> 
> They made a huge positive difference for me.
> 
> ...


 

+1  I have the older ones that are grippier. I have spray with silicone every couple of days to make it easier getting in.  My only problem.  The new model fixes this.


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2010)

I had a pair and I did not like them. I have unweighted custom footbeds, too, and was looking at moving down to a smaller boot so we threw the A-lines in them to save money (and cutting my $$$ footbeds). They made my flat feet hurt like crazy. The only thing that has worked for my stubborn flat feet are my Instaprint unweighted custom footbeds, and only when they were made by someone who knew what he was doing (because there was a pair before them that were made wrong...and they were hell for my feet).


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

+1
They work well for most people including myself. As Severine says may not work well with flat feet.


----------



## Terry (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a pair for my ski boots last winter and what an instant difference. Like getting a wheel alignment and new tires! Worked so well that I took them out and put them in my work boots all summer. No back pain at all. And I didn't wear off the side of my heel like I always have. Now I have 2 pair- one in ski boots, one in work boots. Definately worth the investment.


----------



## powpig2002 (Dec 23, 2010)

figured i'd save a couple of bocks made my knees hurt, f#@$ed up my knee alignment, made my toes freeze. shop i bought em at stopped selling them the next year. just my experience. bootfitter at loveland told me they were selling what they had and not restocking.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 23, 2010)

Terry said:


> Got a pair for my ski boots last winter and what an instant difference. Like getting a wheel alignment and new tires! Worked so well that I took them out and put them in my work boots all summer. No back pain at all. And I didn't wear off the side of my heel like I always have. Now I have 2 pair- one in ski boots, one in work boots. Definately worth the investment.



I also bought a second pair.  My podiatrist told me I should get footbeds done for every-day use. Well after I saw how much of a difference the Alines made in my skiing, I bought a 2nd pair for everyday use, and I too haven't had any back pain for months.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 23, 2010)

Puck it said:


> +1  I have the older ones that are grippier. I have spray with silicone every couple of days to make it easier getting in.  My only problem.  The new model fixes this.



I have a set that are pretty grippy, it's hard to get my sock in there without it bunching up.  I keep saying that I'm going to spray something in there to keep that from happening, but I never do.  Aside from that no real complaints.


----------

